# tequila sunrise guppy fry



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys, when my female guppies get pregnant, when should I put them in the breeder thing, and also what do I feed tequila sunrise guppy fry, crushed up flakes? Thanks in advance,

Albino_101


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

It depends on what other fish are in the tank, if it is just the guppies i wouldnt put her in a breeder trap as the stress can do more harm than good. however if you have bigger fish and want to keep the fry i would move her.

To work out when to move her comes from experience and practise as different species of fish give signs they are ready

When i was breeding mollies in a community tank i let the female give birth in the tank and then i would seperate the fry after 24hours. this meant i would be let with the healthier fry who were able to survive.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The fry can eat baby brine shrimp, baby guppy food, Hikari brand "First Bites" or good old tetra-Min crushed into powder.


----------

